# 120mm mortars. 100 year newer technology makes a difference!



## davebender (Sep 4, 2012)

*Mittlerer 17cm Minenwerfer* Weapon normally employed by German Pioneer
German Medium and Heavy Mortars during WW1
Weight: 525 kg
Weight of shell: 54,5 kg
Range of fire: 768 m (a/A) or 1160 m (n/A)

*USMC 120mm Mortar.*
Artillery: Perfecting The 120mm Mortar
Weight: 818 kg
Range of fire: 
.....8.2 km. Normal shell
.....17 km. Rocket assisted shell.
Weight of shell: ?? (supposedly half of 155mm shell which weighs 44 kg)
20 meter accuracy. These are guided shells.

Not a perfect comparison as I am not aware of a WWI era 120mm mortar. However I think a WWI era pioneer would be astounded at the advance in mortar technology.


----------

